
How I Got My Kids Into Programming - friendlytuna
http://www.dzone.com/articles/how-i-got-my-kids-programming
======
sonabinu
Exciting stuff ... I got my 10 year old to program by making it 'our ' time
together and we competed to see who would finish codeacademy's Python course
first.

